# Online embroidery design software



## bsig03 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have seen a lot of the online design software that allow customers to design their own shirts but I wanted to know if there was anything like that for embroidery...Thanks for the help!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There is no reason you couldn't take that same program and use it for embroidery. All you are really doing is choosing a design and placing it exactly where you want it on a garment. Whether that is silkscreened, embroidered or whatever, it wouldn't matter.


----------



## bsig03 (Apr 23, 2007)

I understand that could be done but then each individual design would have to be digitized if you don't have digitizing software...which I don't. I was looking for a complete program that gave you a digitized file that was ready to sew.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

that would be nice! 

Doesn't exist. It's hard enough to get designs digitized with human intervention. 

You would have to limit buyer's choices of designs to those you already have a digitized file for.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi,

You know what, at the last show I went to in long beach digital art solutions had a really cool program for embroidery. I just went to their site and they have a video of what it does. I am not sure if this is something like what you are looking for or not, as I dont do embroidery  but in the video it does say it does automatic digitizing. Its kind of expensive but it looks like it works well. Maybe if someone else here has it they can comment on it. Its called deco studio and the link that has the video is right here Wilcom DecoStudio Embroidery Software . Hope this helps


----------



## Jorge4087 (Aug 5, 2008)

From my experience AUTO digitizing software is not any good. It looks good on the computer and at the shows, but on the garment is a different ball game. Digitizing the designs manually is the way to get the sharpest looking embroidery.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

The only people who auto digitize are those who can't digitize manually and don't have a problem providing an inferior product.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey I was just throwing it out there  I said I dont know anything about embroidery, but I do think the deco studio looks pretty good. I own the cutting software and the smart designer software from this company and have found that their software is definately better then the average software out there, so just thought I would throw it out there


----------



## chan (Sep 5, 2008)

bsig03 said:


> I understand that could be done but then each individual design would have to be digitized if you don't have digitizing software...which I don't. I was looking for a complete program that gave you a digitized file that was ready to sew.


hi, just want to know more about your request...

"..to be digitized .." ? As a IT, I dont see any difficulty ..

what is "a digitized file that was ready to sew"? are you saying a file for your sewing machine? 

sorry that I know nothing about sew machine. can you tell me a little bit details ..thanks in advance!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

chan said:


> what is "a digitized file that was ready to sew"? are you saying a file for your sewing machine?


Embroidery machines do not understand pictures. They understand stitches and locations. The process of taking an image and converting it to stitches is called digitizing. Most embroidery programs have some form of auto-digitizing. As stated above, they look good on the screen but when you actually embroider the design, it generally does not look acceptable. It's an art form to create the stitches that sew the design in a visually appealing way...

Each embroidery machine and/or manufacturer understands different file formats. Most programs have a way to convert from one format to another but generally lose the ability to resize individual portions or shapes, at least that has been my experience.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think the concept is wonderful, but highly impossible at this time. If you were doing 1's and 2's the design charge with today's technology would be cost prohibitive. I look forward to technology to catch up with ideology. .... JB


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

bsig03 said:


> I understand that could be done but then each individual design would have to be digitized if you don't have digitizing software...which I don't. I was looking for a complete program that gave you a digitized file that was ready to sew.


 
It would be really easy to set this up. It would work just like a regular t-shirt online designer but there would need to be restrictions in two areas. First being how large the design could be scaled (if at all) and the second being the limited choice of colors.

Stock embroidery design images would be nested in the clipart area and imported into the design window. The embroiderer would need the corresponding embroidery file to stitch the job.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

DecoStudio isn't an online program. It's an actual program. It works with Corel and backed by Wilcom. But, this is something where bsig would still have to do work to the file themselves, not be supplied with a digitized file. 

Auto digitizing (Deco does a lot more than that) is good for very simplistic designs (which, actually, if they're that simple, you really could do them yourself, lol), but not reccommend for complex designs unless you have the time to go in and do a lot of manual edits. 

Long story short, naw, there's isn't a program out there like that. You can do the design and placement, but you'd have to farm out the digitizing since you don't have the software.


----------



## Tapestry_03 (Dec 15, 2007)

That kind of program would be amazing. I'm constantly having to turn people away b/c the store I work in can't digitize. One of our other local stores can, but when people just wanna run in and get something done they don't really want to go thru the trouble of working with another store.

Could anyone tell me if there's any cheep way to get a digitizing program? I would love to be able to try an upgrade this shop b/c we lose so much business without it.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Tapestry_03 said:


> Could anyone tell me if there's any cheep way to get a digitizing program?


Probably the cheapest to start with would be Embird but the learning curve is not easy.


----------



## beobe13 (Oct 12, 2007)

Amaya Makes it.I think it's called live design
Melco - Live Designer


----------

